# Firmen lassen Internetforen manipulieren



## Telekomunikacja (18 April 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Das ist ja ein Ding:  



> *COMPUTERBILD deckt auf: Firmen lassen Internetforen manipulieren*
> 
> Hamburg (ots) - Viele Unternehmen mißbrauchen Diskussionsforen im Internet für Schleichwerbung und Stimmungsmache. Das berichtet COMPUTERBILD in der aktuellen Ausgabe _[...]_. Eine Werbeagentur gab gegenüber der Redaktion zu, daß sie sich als privater Internetnutzer tarnt, um dann in einem Online-Forum für Klingeltöne zu werben. Auftraggeber sei ein großer Mobilfunkanbieter.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (18 April 2005)

Na denn: 

Willkommen an alle, die hier zum Geldverdienen schreiben!

... und für die, die neu hier sind:

Geht vielleicht lieber woanders spielen - hier ist das mit dem Verdienen schwieriger als in anderen Foren 

Ansonsten zeigt's mal wieder: Es gibt für alles einen Markt!


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...rreich-Foren-gezielt-manipuliert-2444134.html


> Eine Wiener PR-Agentur namens Mhoch3 hat offenbar im großen Stil versucht, durch vermeintliche Nutzerpostings die öffentliche Meinung in Onlineforen zu beeinflussen. Laut Recherchen des Magazins Datum standen dahinter prominente Auftraggeber wie etwa die konservative Partei ÖVP, die staatliche Eisenbahngesellschaft ÖBB, die Bank Austria, das Reise-Unternehmen TUI Österreich, der Pharmakonzern Bayer Austria, aber auch Kunden außerhalb des deutschen Sprachraums wie der britische Anbieter Paysafecard.


----------

